# Naturalists please comment



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No, not naturists!

When at a National Trust property I noticed this on the path which I think is the spoor of some animal - but what?

Someone suggested a squirrel n I'm thinking Poor thing!!

Someone else suggested deer - which would explain the cherry stones if they were reaching the wild cherries (if there were any).

Anyone else with an opinion?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure they aren't hazel nuts Jean?


You know. 

Q. What has a hazelnut in every bite.
A. Squirrel sh1t.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm becoming an expert on dog poop Jean but not all other animals.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Are you sure they aren't hazel nuts Jean?
> 
> You know.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard that one before! They definitely looked like cherry stones to me. I think hazelnuts would look rounder/fatter.

Do deer eat cherries?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nearest thing I could find to a **** identifier was this: https://www.discoverwildlife.com/how-to/identify-wildlife/how-to-identify-animal-droppings/

Imagine censoring the word that rhymes with word.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a delightful few minutes perusing that website!! Nothing springs out I don't think.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just by the way. 

I once went on a walking safari beside the Luangwa river in Zambia. The young chap who led us was a Zoologist, his speciality was the study of animal droppings. The stuff he could tell from breaking terd up was amazing. I've forgotten his surname but his first name was Hugh. Obviously known to all as Hugh Poo.

By the way. I'd recommend avoiding walking safaris. Toooooo scarey.

We were accompanied by a young Zambian soldier carrying an ancient bolt action Lee Enfield all tied together with string. I asked Hugh whether the chap would be able to get as many as two shots off in an emergency. He whispered, "No chance, he grew up here and he'll be able to run twice as fast as the rest of us".

He told me I was safe so long as I could run faster than the slowest of our little group.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh dear, that's off my list of to-do's then!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do it in a landrover Jean. Kenya is kind of plastic safari but in great comfort with excellent hotels etc. while in Zambia you get the real thing in a camp erected for the season. Staying in a roundel with a thatched roof and a bamboo curtain across the glass free window with an outside-ish bog and shower with no roof. No electricity. Cooking in the open, hot water in the mornings from a barrel up a tree with a fire under it and all of that. There you leave your wash bag outside the door in case a hyena smells the soap. You really don't want him in your roundel. The baboons will steal all they can. I must admit that sleeping there on the banks of the crock infested river was a bit of a challenge. It was a relief when the mornings came. Still I would do it again.

Or there's glamping, which I fancy but haven't done.

You should do it Jean. I can't really describe it but Africa gets into you. 

If you haven't been you should give it a go. If you're doubtful Kenya's the place, five star. You are adventurous enough for something a little wider i think. A temporary camp in Zambia would be my choice.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah no, talk of crocs has put the tin lid on it!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Look up Pine Marten droppings Jean, that's the same as our marder and I find there dropping with cherry stones in at this time of year.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t know about cherry stones in animal droppings , but in this garden the birds demolish every cherry of our tree before we get anywhere near them 

I love cherries and they are expensive to buy, it’s one of the few things we grow that would really save money if the birds didn’t get their first 

Kenya is definitely 5 star Safari Park Jean , but an enjoyable experience nevertheless it’s so strange the difference when you see an animal in its natural setting, we have all seen giraffes in the zoo but seeing then around the water holes, especially in the evening was magical

When we stayed on an island off Cuba they had guards patrolling the perimeter of the mango swamp to keep the crocks or was that alligators from crossing the roads , I never saw one sadly 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Sandra, bought a kilo of big black cherries yesterday at €9.50 a kg. Love em.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Look up Pine Marten droppings Jean, that's the same as our marder and I find there dropping with cherry stones in at this time of year.


Not sure about that Jan - apparently pine martens wriggle when pooping so it tends to be long thin n wriggly. But of course, just like humans, no 2 pine martens will have the same poo!

Anyone monitoring my search history will be wondering!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Ray I bought 125 grams of cherries on special offers for 99pence

And eyed the blackbird eating a cherry on the lawn with a killer glare

He continued to enjoy the stolen cherry 

Obviously I need to refine my killer glare

The buggers have stripped the tree , not yet the unripened ones but they will get there faster than I can as they ripen 

Sandra


----------

